# Place to buy used agility equipment?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

My shelter has some budget for training equipment and we sorely need a new tunnel and two pairs of sandbags. I know I can get them for $$$ on certain sites, but do any of you agility folks know of a Facebook marketplace, or website, where I could find a gently used set of equipment? I don't expect this stuff to be cheap, but we don't need brand spanking new gear and would gladly welcome some savings for still-functional stuff.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/UsedAgilityStuff/


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I like that the answer to "where can I find used agility stuff" is Facebook - used agility stuff.

Before I join... If you frequent the group do you know if I'm allowed to ask for items or only sellers can list? A quick search did not yield any tunnels. I can ask the group mods too if you don't know. But thanks for the link!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I will admit to chuckling a little. 

As far as I am aware, and have seen, asking for items is allowed. That doesn't mean other people aren't breaking rules, though


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! Will join and post.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Try eBay. I got some stuff from there. Amazon might be worth a shot, too.


----------

